# problems with anyrail



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

why won't anyrail duplicate atlas track plans correctly?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Duplicate? What is the source of the track plan? I think we need a lot more detail to figure out what is happening.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

an example. 
Atlas plan #24, Simplicity & Great Plains. using the exact same track, the passing track on the right hand side of the plan gaps.
Is the Atlas plan correct or is the program correct?


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Does the plan have flextrack?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

no. I'm just wondering who's correct here. you can see the inner passing is fixed with 4 18's, a 1/3 and a half.
I dunno, it's just weird.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

DT&I, one of my ideas was to use an Atlas layout from a book.

It looked good on paper. I tried several times to get it drawn in Anyrail.

I could never get it to work.

I finally bought all the track and it still would not work as described in the book.

I ended up cutting up then bench work and designed my own.

I never did figure out how they made this plan and got it to work.

If you like the layout, draw it as best you can and make it your own.
Add or delete as needed to get it to work.
Use flex if needed.

I do know that some of these plans are very old and republished. Maybe the track/turnouts or whatever has changed.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

DT&I said:


> an example.
> Atlas plan #24, Simplicity & Great Plains. using the exact same track, the passing track on the right hand side of the plan gaps.
> Is the Atlas plan correct or is the program correct?


The question is what kind of switch are you using. The track plan seems to be using a Customline #4 switch. If you are using Snap Switches they will not quite fit. The Snap Switches are a slightly different size.

K


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm using the correct switches. guess I'll just have to do some cutting eventually


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I think most of those old plans had a little fudge factor in fitting the track together. They always said to assemble the track on the layout top and marking accordingly. They were not precise plans.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

DT&I, always count on cutting track.


----------

